# Newbie help!



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi guys! I'm a newbie in this game and looked around armies, first how they look like then the book... So 2 armies is fit my lookslyle.. WoC and DoC. So question which is better in cc and in magicphase? I like the magicphases more then the cc so which army should i collect ? WoC or DoC?. That's for now. Ty^^


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I don't know how many points you're looking to play. But if you have 2,500 points then with Daemons you can use Kairos who is a complete monster when it comes to magic. With a potential of 14 spells!! Lethal, not many can come close to besting you in magic. Even in smaller battles you can have a level 2 with master of sorcery which is pretty nice.

That said WoC aren't a pushover in magic, but they do excel in combat and have great armour.

There's no right or wrong answer. Maybe pick a unit or model or two you like the look of and then go from there. (I'd pick Daemons but then I'm biased...)

All the best


----------



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

usualy we are playing in 2.5k battles with my friends but we wanna try some huge 5-6k battles too on this summer. ye that was my first idea but i love the models in those armys... that's why i asked about cc/magic cuz magic is closer to my heart.. i think if i pick DoC as main army then WoC will be my second  anyway ty


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

With your liking of magic get as many pink horrors as you can get your hands on. He hee. Get enough of them and they count as a level 4 wizard. Your 5-6K battles sound utterly epic! Weekend jobby I feel. Look forward to hearing about those. 

Anyway I'd like to think you made the right choice. They're fun to use and there's no right or wrong way to paint them. Your mind can really go wild with these guys. Two units I recommend are Flamers and Bloodcrushers.

Any time my good sir, any time.


----------



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

That's why we are planning to play those games on the summer cuz usuly we are playing in 2v2 with 2.5/person so the summer plan is 5k-6k/person 2v2 on 2 table(beside each other) so thats gonna be a weekend game  Friends playing with VC(he is playing with VC only, then another guy who plays with HE/Lizziz(in 2v2 mostly HE) and a Beastmen player + me for sure  i'm realy waiting it already.


----------

